# is it advisable for an asthmatic person?



## starraffy (Jan 12, 2014)

Is it advisable for an asthmatic person to have a gadget like a portable air purifier anywhere he goes?Like when he goes to the gym or grocery? He's an outdoor person but really asthmatic and always have shortness of breath when he smells something or exposed to dusts.


----------



## Beryl (Jan 23, 2014)

I think the person should see a dr for this. And if they are on one of those asthma inhalers medicines like Ventolin stick to the Rx dosage do not increase dosage again see a dr. Some heart issues which may be undiagnosed give shortness of breath/lack of air and can be mistaken for asthma.


----------



## starraffy (Jan 23, 2014)

Beryl said:


> I think the person should see a dr for this. And if they are on one of those asthma inhalers medicines like Ventolin stick to the Rx dosage do not increase dosage again see a dr. Some heart issues which may be undiagnosed give shortness of breath/lack of air and can be mistaken for asthma.


  Thanks Beryl, that's a good suggestion though he was able to buy the gadget already and so far it works well. Its battery operated and the unit is light-weight,he can hang it around his neck.He has this purifier when he goes out aside of course from avoiding asthma triggers and taking meds and he has his puffer also whenever he coughs badly.


----------

